# Weight issue!!



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

I have been through ICSI 3 times (twice last year and once this year).  I have recently gone through frozen transfer in July and was pregnant but miscarried at 5 weeks.  I have put on sooooooooo much weight since starting the treatment, both this time and the 2 times last year.  I am finding it really difficult to loose the weight.  The drugs affect me alot but I was just wondering whether anyone else has trouble loosing weight when you come of the drugs etc.  I have put on nearly 2 stone and as well as feeling horrible with myself I also feel like a beach whale!

Any tips for loosing weight or have I just got to sit it out?  I started weight watchers last year and did it for 10 weeks, just after my 2nd treatment didn't work and I wasn't loosing anything.  In fact I only lost 2lb in 10 weeks as 1 week I would put on 2lb then loose 1lb the week after and so on.

Hope everyone going through infertility is coping


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

maybe swimming of areobics

have you had your follow up yet?


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Kara

How you doing?  Been thinking of you and keep an eye on your thread. D-day is tomorrow isn't it?  Keeping everything crossed for you.  Have not been for follow-up, only went to see the counseller who was very good.  Not sure what to do with regards to trying again.  Just feel so drained with everything.  We got the puppy and he is lovely but such hard work!!  We called him Alfie and he is 9 weeks now.  He is still crying at night and at the biting stage and seems to be pooing and weeing everywhere where he shouldn't.  

Also not a very good start to the day.  I work in Llandough hospital and was coming in and a lady asked where x-ray was.  I told her and she said "you're probably used to going there in your condition, so am I but I'm not pregnant!!"  I was gutted.  I told the girls in the office and they said it is because I am wearing a smock top but I don't look pregnant.  I feel so fat and it doesn't seem to be shifting.  

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww or just starting treatment.

CookieSal - good luck with your move.

Take care all x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ahh hunni

where did you see the counsellor at the clinic.

don't worry alfie will stop it both the crying and the pooing.

when is your follow up?

the weight thing is a pain, i have put on some and it does depress you but i would say try not to worry about that while your feeling low


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Sha,

I'm sorry to hear about your upset.  I know how hard it is to shift weight.

Have you tried the Slimming World diet, their diet is different to the Weight Watchers and a lot people have success with it.  I tried it but prefer WW because I didn't lose a great deal on SW and felt I was eating too much, but it's worth a look.  All you've got to lose is your weekly fee and weight of course    Group meetings can help to motivate .. it does me.

I'm a WW gold member but gave up smoking 5 years ago and have battled with weight ever since.  I'm only just under my required BMI for treatment on NHS and have found it hard to get there.  I know how daunting it can be and even though I knew I had to shift the weight for treatment I couldn't get my head around it, I think because of the pressure of the treatment looming.  

Consultant did say to go to GP to get meds to help if I was having difficulty with it.  

I hope you find some way of helping you feel better.

Andi x


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi i too know what you are going through with the weight issue. Both my husband and i have to lose weight before our treatment can start next year. If it is any help we see a dietician who has advised that we eat smaller meals three a day and look at the packaging and only eat things with low saturated fat and sugar. We snack on fruit and veg and have no treats. We exercise everyday for approx 20 mins just by walking also opportunity for us to have quality time together. i have lost 16 pounds in 4 weeks. i find that some of these diets can be restricting. Hope you get there keep your chin up.
Leanne
x


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Andi and Leanne

Thanks so much for your advice.  I have tried Slimming World before and didn't get on with it, mainly I think because I am used to WW.  I lost 2 stone about 5 years ago and it has slowly gone back on, plus more now since I started the treatment.  I might try eating 3 smaller meals a day and we got a puppy 2 weeks ago and he can go out in 2 weeks so I can start walking him.  Also might start belly dancing.  A friend in work has been going and she looks fab so worth a try and I know it will be a laugh.

Good luck to you both with your treatment.  I can't believe how many people are going through this.

Sharron x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sharron,

The belly dancing and dog walking along with cutting down is a good idea .. give it a month and see if it makes a difference, I hope it does.  Once you feel you're making a difference it'll motivate you to keep going.

Slimming/keeping weight off is one of the hardest things to do.  

Go on girl ... you can do it!!!!

Let us know how you're getting on

Andi x


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Think of why you are doing it and it may make a little easier for you to focus. Keep us updated and good luck love
Leanne
x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sharron - just have to say, your Alfie is gorgeous!


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sharron and all

just wishing all the best with your weight i'm border line and my hubby needs to loose about 2-3 stone by next april, and he's really strugglying so fingers crossed for yoy

Just a quick question is your Alfie a cocker spaniel? if he is where did you get him?


----------

